# Polished Bliss: A Week On A Prancing Horse!



## Clark @ PB

Well this was my most enjoyable detail yet in the whole time I've been a professional detailer. The owner has recently signed up for a maintenance contract with us and Rich had originally booked the car in for 3 days to allow for all the little details to be done to the standard we would like, but due to a couple of people re-arranging dates for their details I ended up getting the car for the whole week to play with!

Some of you may be thinking that a week on one car is a bit excessive and surely not needed but as you will see in the write up below, this isn't necessarily the case when we're talking about the world of detailing! The owners last Ferrari had been detailed by a different company previously who didnt do a particularly good job so this made me even more determined to get his new pride and joy as spot on as possible... :thumb:

So, on with the detail:

*Monday*

The car arrived at 9am sharp, not looking too bad - it shouldn't really as there's only just under 800 miles on the clock so it was pretty clean to be fair:










Firstly, the car was pre-rinsed at high pressure @40 degrees:










Meguiars Super Degreaser was used to clean the arches and tyres, with Menzerna 7.5 being the choice for the wheels and calipers:




























The car was then washed with the 2 bucket method and Meguiars Shampoo Plus, then clayed with Meguiars Mild Detailing Clay. No need for Tardis on this detail as there was very little in the way of tar stuck to the car at all. I then gave the engine a quick going over with a MF mitt as I didn't want to risk pressure washing this one (being rather expensive and Italian!  ).

The car was then rinsed off:










I then dried it off with a waffle weave and the leaf blower.

Next stage was to get the car inside and all taped up ready for polishing, then I took PTG readings:










The car was incredibly consistent throughout, reading from 180-210 microns so a nice healthy amount of paint all round.

Defects weren't too bad, swirls were at a minimum really:










Whilst the swirls were minimal, there were quite a lot of RIDS and random "nicks" in the paint, more than likely installed from the dealership as there was product residue on the trims and the car just had that "washed with a sponge" look about it.

I initially started out with Menzerna 3.02 on a Meguiars Polishing Pad but the Menz was playing up a wee bit so I swapped to Meguiars 83:










This broke down perfectly…










Leaving a perfect finish…



















I completed the de-swirling of all the larger areas of bodywork with the rotary, leaving the smaller/tighter areas for the Megs machine the following day.

*7pm and end of day 1*

*Tuesday*

The start of day 2 began at 1 o clock (I was in court in the morning) and saw the new Meguiars Machine being brought out for its first outing to de-swirl the smaller areas. I used a 4" cutting pad with Menz 3.02:



















First impressions of the machine were very good - It feels a lot more refined than the PC and definitely produces a good bit more power but with less vibrations. I don't like using the PC as I get numb hands after ten or 15 minutes but I operated the Megs machine for a good few hours with no problems at all.

Downsides in my eyes are the large guard round the counter weight, which can make centering a spot pad when using a 3.5" backing plate rather difficult. I found it quicker to remove the backing plate, center the pad and then screw it back in. The other downside is again with the guard, due to its size I would have preferred it to have a rubber coating or something similar instead of metal, as the chances of possible damage to the paint when coming in contact with the guard are quite high due to its size (chances are increased further when working on a car such as the Ferrari with its different curves and angles). This is why you can see I have wrapped our one in masking tape in the pics above.

Other than that, I was quite impressed with the machine and I like the design of the wrap around handle.

Below are a few pics of the correction work as I progressed around the car, using the machine at speed 5:



















*before*:










*after* (excuse the smears):










*before*:










*after*:










I couldn't miss out the number plate either!










*Top of the front bumper before*:










*after*:










*before*:










*after*:










*Lower half next to air intake before*:










*after*:










There were sections that were also suffering from buffer trails:



















*after*:










Rear lights were also polished:










As was the rear Carbon Fibre section as this was showing bad cases of micro-marring:










*after*:



















Last job for the Megs machine was to polish the headlights, which didn't really need it but i did it anyways!










That was the correction work nearly completed. As I had been working my way round the car I marked any RIDS that were slightly too deep to remove with polishing alone. They were mostly along the tops of the wings and back quarters for some reason:










These RIDS were sanded back with 3000 Unigrit that had been soaking for 24 hours as I was pretty sure I was going to need it at some point when I first saw the car on Monday:



















This made a 99% improvement on all the scratches and even I had to look really hard to see the remaining 1 or 2 that were still there.

*After polishing with Megs 83 and the rotary*:




























This was all the paintwork fully corrected so I called it a night.

*9pm and end of day 2*

*Wednesday*:

Start of day 3 began with Menzerna PO85rd finishing polish and a 3M finishing pad:










Usually I would use 3M's Ultrafina but we have loads of the Menz to use up so I fancied a change.

This was worked at 1500rpm's:










I always use the halogens to keep the panels warm when working with the Menzerna:










Once the rotary work was completed I went round the smaller areas again with the Megs machine and a 4" polishing pad and 85rd. This was worked at speed 5.










Once all final polishing had been completed I removed the masking tape from around the window rubbers etc *before* buffing off the polish. My reason for this is so that I can first remove any product residue left from the edge of the tape with a separate MF:










This prevents you from catching any traces of residue or excess polish in your mf which can then marr the paint and prevent you from creating a perfect finish. I always use a separate mf to run around all panel gaps before buffing off on the larger panels too.

Next job was to give the car a dust down:










I then applied the cars first coat of Vintage and left to cure while I dressed the tyres with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel and sealed the wheels/calipers with PB Wheel Sealant. Arches weren't dressed as these were perfectly clean and as the car was brand new in September they were still nice and black:










I then buffed off the wax and called it a day.

*7pm and end of Day 3*

*Thursday*

Thursday morning began with a quick dust down of the car again before I applied the cars 2nd coat of Vintage, with the 1st coat having cured over night. This was buffed off after i'd had a short coffee break 

I then polished the tailpipes, these are a funny material and were quite tarnished/stained but Meguiars NXT and Blackfire Fine Cut Metal Polish got them back to new again:

*before*:










*after*:










The engine was next:

The silencer needed a bit of a spruce up already:










Meguiars NXT Metal Polish on a 4" polishing pad & German Applicator gave the following result:










*before*:










*after*:










I would have liked to have removed the swirls fully but I needed to make sure I got everything else on the car finished first.

303 Aerospace was used to dress the engine bay:





































HD Cleanse was used for the glass:










Onto the Interior next, this was hovered before I used Zymöl Leather Cleaner on all leather and vinyl:










The Glass was cleaned inside with HD Cleanse and the outside with Werkstatt Prime Strong.

I then used a mf with a couple mists of Field Glaze to remove any finger prints etc from the carbon trim:



















I then used the Halogens to heat up the seats prior to feeding them:










These were left for about 15 mins while I cleaned all the product reside from the trims that the Dealers had kindly given me for free,using Apc and then applying Zymöl Carbon to all exterior trim:

*before*:










*after*:



















The seats had now warmed up nicely so I fed them with Treat:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And then conditioned the rubbers with "Seal":










Werkstatt Prime Strong was again used for the sills:










Shuts were waxed too:










*Interior Pics:*
































































I then applied a 3rd coat of Vintage and left it on the car overnight.

*7pm and end of Day 4*

*Friday*:

Final day of the detail was a nice easy one to finish off as the car was 99% finished. All that was required was to buff off the 3rd coat of Vintage that had been left on overnight and then give it a wipe down with Field Glaze as there were quite a lot of oils rising from the paint by this point.

The rest of the morning/afternoon was spent taking loads of pics (I took over 350 during the week!!!) to try and capture the finish as best as I could as the car was now looking stunning. There was a noticeable difference as each layer of Vintage went on and cured, the paint was incredibly wet and glossy and gave off a vibrancy that we've only seen from this wax so far.

I put the car outside so we could mop the floor and generally tidy up the studio again and luckily the sun started to come out, so I got some nice outdoor shots:








































































































































I then put the car back inside to what was now a nice and tidy studio again, complete with a new 430 Scuderia Picture sent to us by Chris_A3 - many thanks mate, it looks great!






















































































































So there you have it, the best part of 5 days and over 30 hours work, and to be honest I could easily have spent longer on the car if I could have. I also think this goes a long way in showing just what a high end wax can give in terms of the ultimate finish over those "lesser" waxes. Yes its mostly down to the prep but a decent wax *will* add that bit extra in my eyes.

Hopefully you enjoyed the write up and stupid amount of pics, its taken me well over 4 ½ hours to sort them all out and type this up so many thanks for looking as always!

:thumb:


----------



## Newms

Im nursing a semi right now!

Your in a class of your own fella. Fantastic work as always!


----------



## John74

Thats not a car it's a work of art :thumb:


----------



## sm9

Wow, fantastic car, and fantastic work! I wouldn't have believed that a Ferrari with just 800 miles on the clock would benefit from such an exhaustive detail if I hadn't have read this and looked the before and after pics.

Those outside pics, once the sun came out, are really excellent! Be sure to get a few of them on your website when you get a chance!

When I win the lottery, I'll be sure to bring my Ferrari to you for a detail! 

Ste


----------



## Nica

Absolutely wonderfull Clark, the vehicle is gorgeous to begin with and the amount of work you put to it you made it look even better, well done :thumb: :thumb: 

I enjoyed the write up and all the pictures thank you for sharing :wave:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

great work Clark:thumb: loving some of them after shots with the car outside


----------



## Frothey

Absolutely mint matey!


----------



## Offyourmarks

Clark - WOW

I remember your text message saying you had one to play with - OMG that is the best and most comprehensive detail i have ever seen. The attention to detail is simply staggering. 

The best detail and write up ever! Period - what a legend. You should be proud mate.

Matt

Just off to the unit to finish a job and that has really spurred me on!


----------



## A20 LEE

that one must have been a joy to do. Lovely job.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Awesome. :thumb:


----------



## Mark J

Absolutely beautiful ! :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

This is what I joined for!!

Pure and utter over the top cleaning porn.

Love it and your work.

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Ian Zetec - S

Amazing work yet again. Good point about the Megs machine and I like the idea of wrapping the counterweight housing with tape. Might have to do that myself.

Hats off to you guys


----------



## Ronnie

Need I say it Clark!!! Awesome job! I am really loving this detail It is amazing how a high end wax can give a car that extra bit of bite!! very nice indeedie


----------



## CupraRcleanR

That write up should be what most of us aspire too. Simply brilliant write-up and the photography as usual fantastic. I'll be reading this thread again and again.

top drawer.


----------



## DPN

First Class as always.............:thumb:


----------



## i-Tim

Clark,

That is fantastic!


This is my first post btw and this thread is definitely worthy of some newbie praise who hasn't a clue how to do that but is wanting to get into it

I have a Renault Sport V6 and 197 (silver & Red) The Red 197 is very bad in need of some detailing. I have ordered the Megs DA G220 polisher but I am need of some advice as to what products to purchase!

Amy chance of a list as to what products were used in this Ferrari detail?

Cheers


----------



## Jonmurgie

Simply awesome... you guys really do a superb job and on such a nice car I guess it makes your job feel so worthwhile


----------



## nick1275

sweet! so much attention to detail


----------



## Boydie

Excellent work - if only I had the time to do this with my A3  what do the other guys who work round you in the other studios think of all these exotic cars rolling in and out? do they think you are mad for cleaning cars to such a professional detail?


----------



## paddy328

Top work clark. it just shows what can be acheived with the right amount of time and a fair amount of skill. I agree that a high end wax gives something that the lesser waxes dont.

OYM-when are we going to see some more of your fine work?


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Looks like you had a great week at work Clark. 

Be proud of yourself, you should be. That is one beautiful machine.

I take it you were contesting plod over your tyres? How did it go?


----------



## kings..

outstanding work there mate...


----------



## Clark @ PB

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Looks like you had a great week at work Clark.
> 
> Be proud of yourself, you should be. That is one beautiful machine.
> 
> I take it you were contesting plod over your tyres? How did it go?


I got away with charge 1 over my number plates, no fine or anything. The trial for my tyres hasnt been yet so i'll keep you posted once i know 



Offyourmarks said:


> Clark - WOW
> 
> I remember your text message saying you had one to play with - OMG that is the best and most comprehensive detail i have ever seen. The attention to detail is simply staggering.
> 
> The best detail and write up ever! Period - what a legend. You should be proud mate.
> 
> Matt
> 
> Just off to the unit to finish a job and that has really spurred me on!


As always Matt, your words are much appreciated :thumb:



i-Tim said:


> Clark,
> 
> That is fantastic!
> 
> This is my first post btw and this thread is definitely worthy of some newbie praise who hasn't a clue how to do that but is wanting to get into it
> 
> I have a Renault Sport V6 and 197 (silver & Red) The Red 197 is very bad in need of some detailing. I have ordered the Megs DA G220 polisher but I am need of some advice as to what products to purchase!
> 
> Amy chance of a list as to what products were used in this Ferrari detail?
> 
> Cheers


Send me a PM mate and i'll sort you out with what you need to know 



Boydie said:


> Excellent work - if only I had the time to do this with my A3  what do the other guys who work round you in the other studios think of all these exotic cars rolling in and out? do they think you are mad for cleaning cars to such a professional detail?


At first i think they probably thought we were a bit mad but now they all seem to appreciate what is involved in our work, the police next door always seem to take an interest (as you would expect) and Ben across the way builds kit cars so he's always in and out the door having a nosey :thumb:

Thanks for the comments folks, didnt expect so many replies already!


----------



## V3polo6n2

Excellent work Clark, the job done is "magnifique"! :thumb: 


Thanks for your pics, I always dream when I see them.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces

Hi Just had to respond too, to you posting. You should be so proud of that job truly fantastic bit of hard work! your a credit to detaling!!!!!!!!!!! Well Done!


----------



## ZrS

Great job on a so great car !

Sure this is a dream to do a F430 for a detailer 

Which next ? Murcielago ?


----------



## scooby73

Awesome job as always, your attention to detail is breath taking. I just wouldn't have the balls to wet sand a 6 month old Ferrari, but the wetness and depth of shine is just stunning.:thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to post this!!!:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing

That my good man, for me is the best studio thread you've posted thus far! 

incredible!:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Chris_A3 said:


> That my good man, for me is the best studio thread you've posted thus far!
> 
> incredible!:thumb:


Must be the new picture that did it :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Macmini

clark, absolutely stunning!
my most favorite posted detail on DW so far!
hope your back isnt too bad mate and you're still able to walk after all this hard work and effort  !

mac


----------



## getcha

Thats one of if not the best F-car finishes ive seen yet. Simply amazing work


----------



## Neil_S

That is stunning Clark, time well spent I would say, so refreshing to see a professional spending such time and going to such lengths and really shows what can be achieved


----------



## Slick 77

car looks amazing, great work :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Macmini said:


> clark, absolutely stunning!
> my most favorite posted detail on DW so far!
> hope your back isnt too bad mate and you're still able to walk after all this hard work and effort  !
> 
> mac


The detail wasnt the most difficult or enduring thing, it was the write up and cutting the pics down 



Neil_S said:


> That is stunning Clark, time well spent I would say, so refreshing to see a professional spending such time and going to such lengths and really shows what can be achieved


Cheers Neil :thumb:


----------



## TeZ

I'm tenting Clark, Thanks.


----------



## DE 1981

Clark that is up there with that lovely st you did a wee while back, seriously i reckon thats the best detail i have seen anywhere simply magic, bet you couldnt wait to get into work everyday and how many people can say that-jammy git.

I have been looking forward to this since you text me about it, and good to hear you rate the new megs machine.

One problem now for you Clark - It cant get any better than that car and write up top man.


----------



## griff500

I'm not a big poster but have read these boards very often since the start of DW and before that back on the Megs site. Your details are always simply amazing. Never do I ever think any area could be improved upon.

You manage to capture the whole detailing experience at a level that most of us will never attain. The photography and write-ups are nearly as good as your detailing. I know I enjoy reading your reports because I always make a coffee at the start of each one like I do with a good book 


Anyway, enough ass kissing get back out there working so I can read some more


----------



## Mr Singh

5 days straight must of been therapeutic on such a machine. Awesome write up, cracking work :thumb: 5 stars from me!


----------



## hotwaxxx

That is out of this world - absolutely stunning attention to detail as per usual Clark.

Top work.

Cheers - Webmaster:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

WoooooooooW every time you do a car you take it to a whole new level, top stuff mate


----------



## Ashtra

Thats absolutly amazing.great job mate and what a car


----------



## rockape

simply awesome :speechles :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Agree with everything thats been said superb finish and detail.....Clark can i ask one question though...Do you rate the poorboys wheel sealent over any other products you,ve tried as i have some but always thought of it as no where near as good as many others....am i totally wrong here?

I also like the way you heat the seats wth the lights as ive never thought of that before..:thumb: 

First class


----------



## Summit Detailing

Clark said:


> Must be the new picture that did it :lol: :thumb:


:lol: well something to aspire too


----------



## IanG

That is just p0rn


----------



## N8KOW

You finished editing that at 3:09am! I take my hat off to you sir!


----------



## visor

thats a superb finish again Clark. Awesome! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Clark,

I think you just gave me an appetite for Horse-Meat! That car looks good enough to eat.... 

Well done. Its nice when you have time to work your art, not confined to schedules and timetables for a change.

Sweepy.


----------



## donnyboy

Fantastic. The car looks amazing.:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## tdm

wow, what a job you have done on that car! yet again your work makes me want to look after my own vehicle just that bit better. nice one:thumb:


----------



## rocky1722

Clark does it once again, another brilliant write-up :thumb: and a pleasure to read.  

Excellent looking Ferrari as well.


----------



## Envy Car Care

That is totally fabulous mate. Very impressed indeed


----------



## Thomas-182

That looks amazing, great detailed shots and lovely finish.

Excellent work.


----------



## Gleammachine

Beautiful stuff mate as always,

I only dream of having the luxury of a car for 5 days and working indoors.


----------



## Trist

I thoroughly enjoyed reading that write up. Absolutely fantastic job Cark :thumb:


----------



## Dibctr

Awesome car  .and as the others have said Clark your a legend


----------



## Tiauguinho

Thats pure inspiration! WOW!


----------



## Peter D

Fantastic detail and write-up. The difference in the exhaust silencer alone was unbelievable.


----------



## ZEX

ABSOLUTLY FANTASTIC JOB !

you did a miracle man ! i'm not the owner of the car and i feel happy  what about him !

thanks for sharing all the pics and steps , may all your wishes come true


----------



## matt

Fookin AWESOME detail Clarky boy!! :thumb:


----------



## DrumMonley

wow, fantastics pics n' write up.


----------



## ayrshireteggy

Clark said:


>


How do you manage to polish such thin areas and not chew up the edges of the tape???

Excellent work (again) Clark. :thumb:

The car is almost new but your pictures clearly show the big difference you've made. Top dawg! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## SamVx

Absolutely awesome, I bet the owner was well chuffed! He probably feels bad driving it away now....


----------



## Kadir

Pure brilliance from Clark.. Awesome work.. :thumb:


----------



## JayDee

Fantastic write up and detail as always Clark. Vintage looks truely spectacular.


----------



## Mark M

Wow Clark! 

That really is special mate, very well done.

The write up just shows how enthusiastic you are, and that you take nothing but pride in your work.

Total dreams coming true getting to work on cars like that :thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw

Thats probably one of the best step by step guides i've seen, brilliant result!


----------



## S-X-I

Stunning car, stunning detail and a great write up to match.

PB are showing that they are one of, if not the best in the business. Your hard work and determination shines through and clearly shows in your results.


----------



## Brian-Brice

Very nice work Clark, kudo's indeed.


----------



## tiki_al

This is just what i needed to see, Now Ii know what must be done. excellent work and what a dream car to work on. Now if you wouldn't mind flying to Ohio and showing me how to do it? I'll provide the beer.


----------



## GlynRS2

Simply stunning


----------



## dubber31

Never cease to amaze me with the level of your work! Well done :thumb:

Did he at least take you out for a spin??


----------



## Clark @ PB

ayrshireteggy said:


> How do you manage to polish such thin areas and not chew up the edges of the tape???
> 
> Excellent work (again) Clark. :thumb:


Magic 

you just make sure the edges are well stuck down 



tiki_al said:


> This is just what i needed to see, Now Ii know what must be done. excellent work and what a dream car to work on. Now if you wouldn't mind flying to Ohio and showing me how to do it? I'll provide the beer.


if you provide the beer AND the flight tickets then we have a deal 



dubber31 said:


> Never cease to amaze me with the level of your work! Well done :thumb:
> 
> Did he at least take you out for a spin??


nah, maybe next time when the roads aren't just sheets of ice 

Thanks to everyone for all the comments :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

pure sex


----------



## Racer

World Class work Clark :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

Stunning and a top job Clark!


----------



## broomfield

Top work that :thumb:


----------



## snoop69

Awesome results on a lovely looking car.

Do you fancy some more practice on my old black V70?

Please


----------



## *MAGIC*

Pure Bliss


----------



## Dan Clark

Such an awesome detail and write up!!! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

ianFRST said:


> awesome. thats all i can say tbh :lol:
> 
> clark - what car would YOU like to do next?


Maclaren F1 :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

stunning :thumb:


----------



## davidrogers190

perfection


----------



## bullit

great write up. thanks for sharing


----------



## Warduke

Wow absolutely exquisite...:thumb: ..Top write up even better top job all round whish i could get the same results as that matey...


----------



## TheSam101

fantastic


----------



## SURFERROSA

Have commented elsewhere but I have to say that this is so inspirational to read. What a job. And I just love the Spiderman photography techinique. I bet Ange gave you into big health and safety trouble over that one LOL

Nice one:thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07

amazing work, love the ferrari:thumb:


----------



## range rover dea

your detailing is how i like things done properley ,and you get job satifaction.dean:thumb:


----------



## cc m3

that looks amazing!!


----------



## E5XTC

Newms said:


> Im nursing a semi right now!
> 
> Your in a class of your own fella. Fantastic work as always!


Me to ...... Top job as always !


----------



## AndyC

Here's the thing - when a detailer inspires other people then he's something special. If it wasn't peeing down and windy and miserable I would be in the garage right now.

Top work mate - and that aerial shot is excellent; my favourite of the lot :thumb:


----------



## V8burble

AndyC said:


> Here's the thing - when a detailer inspires other people then he's something special. If it wasn't peeing down and windy and miserable I would be in the garage right now.
> 
> Top work mate - and that aerial shot is excellent; my favourite of the lot :thumb:


Couldn't put it better myself. Awsome post :thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

Seriously sweet work there mate. Thanks for taking the time to share the process with us.


----------



## Fat Audi 80

I can't really add to the plaudits you have already received, but again that is a truely inspiring detail.

Thanks for posting. :thumb:

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## blair

OMG I'm speachless.

Without doubt the best detail I have seen.


----------



## Monza Man

Wow, what a fantastic job. Well Done.


----------



## Dank84

One of the best details ive seen, fantastic work mate!


----------



## GTIRed

'nuff said by everyone else Clark. What a car, what a detail and what a write up. Always a pleasure to read and look at. Keep up the passion for your work.:thumb: 

My GTI still hasn't moved since I got it back from you. Still looking fantastic.


----------



## touchingthevoid

Fantastic Work :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz

what a great thread! enjoyed reading that very much 

very nice job


----------



## Clark @ PB

GTIRed said:


> 'nuff said by everyone else Clark. What a car, what a detail and what a write up. Always a pleasure to read and look at. Keep up the passion for your work.:thumb:
> 
> My GTI still hasn't moved since I got it back from you. Still looking fantastic.


you're joking?? get the bloody thing out and give it a blast! :driver: :lol:


----------



## Lee_Wo

That looks incredible mate...


----------



## LMA07

Amazing result ! shame you don't get to take it for a spin afterwards


----------



## plw

Just read the thread - great job, goes without saying. Question, when you use a Unigrit on scratches, how much localised paint is removed? You've done 'before' measurements, what were the 'after' measurements on the wings? Does it compromise the number of times you can do work in the future?
Just curious.


----------



## vpricey

Clark thats just a work of art, now thats Detailing!!:thumb:

You've just raised the mark again mate!!

Superb write-up, great reading too, but a fantastic result!!


----------



## Clark @ PB

plw said:


> Just read the thread - great job, goes without saying. Question, when you use a Unigrit on scratches, how much localised paint is removed? You've done 'before' measurements, what were the 'after' measurements on the wings? Does it compromise the number of times you can do work in the future?
> Just curious.


I removed approx 5 microns during sanding and then 1-2 microns polishing to remove the sanding marks so not a great deal of paint removed in total 



vpricey said:


> Clark thats just a work of art, now thats Detailing!!:thumb:
> 
> You've just raised the mark again mate!!
> 
> Superb write-up, great reading too, but a fantastic result!!


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## jimmer

Looks mint mate . SO SO nice . Quality finish , your studio / garage looks wicked aswell.


----------



## djgraham20354

Hey dude, i love this thread :argie: its amazing, your Work on that Ferrari is something else, id love to give you my car to have it detailed pity i just bought it and i'm el skinto,

but you do a brilliant job, and great post by the way, i love your write ups.

keep up the excellent work :thumb:


----------



## David Leigh

WOW , such attention to detail. I am a valeter by trade but you have taken it to another level .......fantastic!!!


----------



## Simon01

impressive work mate nice (whats the mat thats down when its being washed)?


----------



## Chris424

The best write up i have ever seen! i expected you to be doing it in an armani suit it was so exquisitely done! 
Just Brilliant!


----------



## enc

Stunning work :thumb: superb photos too.

What camera are you using BTW ?


----------



## ryanuk

mate your work is so good its grazy.

im shocked


----------



## n_d_fox

Without doubt the best work you've done (that i have seen) so far... simply awesome work Clark.

(wheres the bow down smiley !?)


----------



## Clark @ PB

enc said:


> Stunning work :thumb: superb photos too.
> 
> What camera are you using BTW ?


Nikon Coolpix 3100


----------



## T123VOR

Nice work fella

Stunning car too!!

Small (expensive?) reg


----------



## JPW

Fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## stargazer

Excellent work there. Well done.


----------



## tmclssns

It's been a while since my last visit (busy) but damn what a fabulous car. You did an incredible job on a finish that already "looked" good.

The interior is also a work of art.


----------



## 1991hammers

very nice mate


----------



## G51 NAV

Wow what a fantastic finish!!!!


----------



## Ali

Epic!


----------



## Rowan83

One truly awesome write up. The pictures and quality of work are breathtaking!! :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw

Got to love that car, and the amazing detail of the job and the write up


----------



## glymauto

How on God green earth can you make a car look better than when it left the showroom with a mere 800 miles on the clock!!

That is amazing work.


----------



## Clark @ PB

glymauto said:


> How on God green earth can you make a car look better than when it left the showroom with a mere 800 miles on the clock!!
> 
> That is amazing work.


easily  :thumb:


----------



## SimonW

Over 15,000 views! Not bad


----------



## Don-R

Jesus wept.......Am loving those pictures and the write up there clark.

Thats just drool material and you have done a Fantastic job.
Was also curious as to how many microns of paint is removed, and after reading the full thread, i now know.

Awesome:thumb:


----------



## kkh120

Is that a job or a hobby......I think its one of those rare times its both 

.........just beautiful!


----------



## jambon

I'd have done that for free!! Fantastic job and great write up,


----------



## BIG Matt

Stunning car and a brilliant job done on it. Quick shocked as to how many small scratches and marks were on it to start with. Afterwards, WOW! Well done


----------



## iceman98

that is amazing  just 800 miles top work


----------



## iiyama

That is superb work. My response better late than never!


----------



## Detail Doc uk

Lovely work, mark of a true professional. Great write up, excellent job well done:thumb: 

Makes me realise I should take more photos.


----------



## pstevo

Pleasure to look at the photos really stunning work...


----------



## lee74

Great detail. What do you sit the car on when washing ? and where do you pick them halogens up?

thanks

ps would pm but need 10 posts


----------



## Steve-z4

Stunning work with both your detail and the write up :thumb: 
Your dedication to all aspects of your work is clear for all to see
as Mr Gray says "take bo-ow son!"


----------



## p1tse

what a dream car


----------



## p1tse

and very good pics and write up


----------



## 6FIEND

stunning work!

That was inspirational. :thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

That is a fantastic piece of work, something for others to aspire to.


----------



## RnRollie

stunning :thumb:


----------



## top_cat

WOW!! you are very good. This is a work of art!

wish you were closer to me, my Elise needs this kind of work!


----------



## ben27

Amazing work that car looks so good!


----------



## rak1

fantasic :car:


----------



## madmax

People say: Awesome!!!!.....Great!!!!!....Amazing....!!!!!
Me: I am crying!!!!!!! so much I am impressed.
Tell me, with only 800 miles, who was washing the Prancing Horse before, Dracula????


----------



## N8KOW

Just analyzing this again. WOW


----------



## wujek600kv

nice car,, men


----------



## Steven_182

Stunning !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1996a6v6

Wow, superb attention to detail, excellent write up and pictures, top top job :thumb:


----------



## Daniel

How much longer will this thread continue????


----------



## Clark @ PB

Daniel said:


> How much longer will this thread continue????


probably just that bit longer now you've posted :lol:


----------



## Adnoh

thats sooo cool! nice work! wish I could make cars look that good.
________
Suzuki RM65


----------



## 444bhp ray

WOW!! what a great job and the pics..10 out of 10 clark thanks for showing them mate!:thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM

Finally red this thread since finding DW at about Christmas time. My goodness, that is the panacea - the absolute top end of what is possible in terms of creating a perfect finish, well done.

Having just re-read my sentence, I have realised that I typed 'red' instead of 'read' for the second word. That was a completely unintentional mistake, formed I think, by a freudian slip, with a shiny red panel burned into my mind!

Look in the eyes not around the eyes:argie:


----------



## Xx reaper xX

Fantastic work never thought a new car would come up so well. Great work


----------



## a964man

Fantastic write up thanks for sharing, well done matey


----------



## jackal2513

stunning.. its amazing what can be done


----------



## Rich @ PB

Another PB hyper detail coming soon; we have a supercar in for 7 days from next Tuesday... keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## hus55

looking forward to it!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Ssssssssh! that was meant to be a secret Rich!


----------



## Imola

really good job, to such a new car


----------



## DEL_UK10

I am new to this site. VERY VERY good job on the car. 
I am classed as a good valeterd in teeside. But still have much to learn.
really enjoying this site

many thanks

del (squeaky clean professional mobile valeting)


----------



## biggary

110% spot on clark in the 1st few phots when you are washing car what is that it is sitting in looks like a paddleing pool ???


----------



## Kevin Brown

_Masterful!_


----------



## audi2k40

Lovely Finish!


----------



## Piratez

Superb work Clark :buffer::buffer:


----------



## siggi53

Nice work:thumb:










Clean my Car.:wave:


----------

